# Brainwavz M2: The best iem under 3k



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 2, 2011)

*BRAINWAVZ M2 : The Review*​
This is my first review, so feel free to point out any mistakes i've made and will gladly accept your suggestions. 
Well guys, initially I used to listen to music using my Ipod touch and the stock apple buds. Recently, my buds broke down and so began my hunt for the perfect iems as per my requirements.
Before starting off, I would like to mention that I basically listen to hip-hop, R&B, country, Pop, Trance, Soft rock. Well basically everything other than Hard rock and metal.
After going through several reviews on the net and hours of reading, I finally decided to put my money on the Brainwavz M2 (that was the first time I heard its name).
I placed an order online through Lynx India and luckily I got it as a deal of the day offer with 25% off on the MRP. So it costed me Rs 2300 after discount, which was quite a good deal as it would have costed me 60 dollars had I ordered through mp4nation.


*Specs:*
Type 	Dynamic Driver
Channel Balance: 	<= 2dB
Driver Diameter: 	10.7mm
Rated Input Power: 	10mW
Sensitivity: 	115dB @ 1mW
Distortion: 	<= 0.3% @ 94dB
Maximum Input Power: 	40mW
Impedance: 	20? Closed Dynamic
Plug: 	3.5mm, 45 degree, gold-plated
Frequency Response: 	20~20,000Hz
Cord: 	1.3 meters Y cord (CU/Ag) PUR



*THE PACKAGE*
When i received it, I was quite impressed by its packing.
It was housed in a black box with a see through portion for a glance at the iem housing.

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0784.jpg
The Iems are well kept in the box and would handle any type of drop.

The packaging consists of
> 3 pairs of different size silicon tips
> 3 pairs of different size foam tips
> pair of ear gliders for over the ear usage
> Round hardcase 

I'm pretty impressed by the accessories and hybrid like silicon tips and foam tips are really comfortable to wear.
The round case exudes quality and really does its job well in protecting the iems.


*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0757.jpg


*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0789.jpg
The entire package



The iems are very study and have a metal housing.
It fits in my ear very well and is very comfortable to wear for hours too.
I prefer to wear the silicon tips than the foam tips.
The design is a typical IEM design.Can be worn over the ear as well as straight down. The cable is sturdy, thick and has a braided feel to it. It definitely showcases quality.



*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0770.jpg


*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0794.jpg


*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0795.jpg


*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0801.jpg


*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0761.jpg


*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0762.jpg


*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0763.jpg


*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0766.jpg


*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0765.jpg



*PERFORMANCE: The real Deal*
I had read many articles related to the burn-in period of dynamic driver based IEMS, however my M2 didn't need any burn in. They sounded great out of the box.

The lows:
The best feature of the M2- The Bass.
M2 handles the low end of the frequency range very well and it has both quality and quantity.
It extends low and deep and I can hear the lowest of frequency that i couldn't hear through the stock ibuds.
The bass is impactful, well textured, tight and punchy. 
It is very well controlled.
The sub-bass is also elevated to a level that makes it clearly audible, this should be great for all the bassheads out there. You will feel the rumble with these in-ears even though the bass is not blown completely out of proportions.

The following tracks sounded just great and their bass just suprised me.

Drake- Sooner than later 
Basshunter - Almost all the songs
Lil wayne - Lollipop, Got money
Chris Brown- Most of his songs
Akcent- I turn around the world
And many more

The overall signature is on the warmer and smoother side and you really can't go wrong with the bass on the M2. The best that you can get for the price if you want quality bass.

The Mids:
The mids are sweet and slightly forward. Very musical iems in my opinion.
Good detailing and instrument separation and really complements the bass well. It fits in nicely with the other frequencies making one sweet cohesive (and layered) sound.

The Highs:
The M2 renders the high end of the frequency range very decently. While it may not be as good as its more expensive brother, The M3; it's still very well detailed and holds its own against other iems in its category.
There are no issues of sibilance which is a good thing.

Soundstage:
The M2 has decent soundstage and it was wide but not too deep.
If it had a better soundstage then the M2 would've been a killer option even in the sub 4k range.


Overall, If you want a fun sounding, musical iem wid amazing bass, great mids and decent highs with a decent soundstage, the M2 is your best bet.
Besides its anyways the best bet for everyone who wants an iem below 3k. 

Anything below 3k, and you can blindly take the M2. 

I use my itouch as my source
*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0797.jpg

I prefer to wear it down than around the ear though since i'm more used to that.

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0799.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff463/jamyang312/IMG_0800.jpg

Hope you liked my review.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for this wonderful and detailed review  I will get this by Saturday


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you for the feedback 
I'm sure you wont regret your purchase.
Just make sure that all your songs are of highest quality too so that you can really enjoy the best


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 3, 2011)

very well written... nice review..


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 3, 2011)

Brilliant picture presentaion . 

Enjoy the IEM's


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice review... enjoyed reading it


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys for your feedback.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice review  Quite informative.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 10, 2011)

These dont seem to be available locally.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

@teejay_geekEd:Nice Review buddy....

so is it the best earphone right now within 3k??


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 10, 2011)

Sarath said:


> These dont seem to be available locally.



They are available through Mediahome, Pristinenote (i think) and lynx india (their website is facin a downtime i think).
It is priced within 3k.



Zangetsu said:


> @teejay_geekEd:Nice Review buddy....
> 
> so is it the best earphone right now within 3k??



Yes. They are the best in that price range.


----------



## sajal (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you .. for the review, 

I have almost made up my mind to go for m2, just asking is Pristinenote (ebay.in) a reliable seller and is there any chance I might get a fake product, do anybody have any idea

Since Lynx is down I cannot check the price, Mediahome is selling M2 at 2,790, Pristinenote at 2,950 , but I guess if I can apply a 10% ebay coupon.. I'll go with ebay.

Is the price right?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 10, 2011)

They both are very reliable sellers.
They are one of the top dealers on techenclave.com forums.


----------



## CloudS (Oct 2, 2011)

agree with the title.....


----------



## Sarath (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice review *sae.tweek.us/static/images/emoticons/emot-woop.gif


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the review teejay_geekEd. Initially I was thinking I will try to get this one but looks like the price has been increased to almost 3.5 k now so settled for M1.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 15, 2011)

You might need to update the present price which is 3.7k (tentative) from Pristinenote


----------



## terrafield (Apr 12, 2012)

Is there any other IEM with sound signature similar to M2? I am having Brainwavz M2 and I'm looking for another IEM with bit more forgiving nature but rest should be exactly same as in M2

Could anyone in this forum please provide any pointers?

Thanks


----------

